# my tarus 44



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure should get the job done come deer season. Looking real good there Bigtarus44. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------

